# iPod shuffle non reconnu sur iMac 27"



## RaFa1978 (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je possede un iPod shuffle 1ere génération en 1Go. tout fonctionnait sans probleme jusqu'a 1 semaine environ ou mon iPod n'est plus du tout reconnu par mon iTunes sur l'iMac. 
Par contre j'ai fait le test au boulot, j'ai un PC sous seven et sur le macbook pro d'un collegue, il n'etait pas reconnu. J'ai fait un reset de l'iPod, rebrancher sur mon PC et sur le MacBook, cela fonctionne. Chez moi toujours rien. j'ai retenté un reset, RAS.
j'ai tenté de vider completement la batterie, de le rebrancher, RAS, c'est comme si il n'y avait pas assez de jus pour recharger mon iPod.
j'ai ensuite utilisé l'adaptateur secteur de mon iPhone pour le recharger, RAS, même la diode ne s'allume pas.
J'ai donc recuperé mon iPod, je l'ai branché sur mon PC au taff, il s'est rechargé, j'ai restauré les parametres usine des fois que, et la sur l'iMac, la diode orange se met a clignoter mais l'iPod n'apparait toujours pas dans iTunes. Des idées?
mon iPhone est reconnu, celui de ma copine aussi, son iPod nano aussi!!!
J'ai réinitialisé la SMC et la PRAM de mon iMac sans succes, par contre ca marche sur mon autre iMac mais je n'y ai pas ma bibliotheque!!
Help


----------



## RaFa1978 (27 Décembre 2010)

Bon vu que vous ne voyez toujours pas, j'ai une piste supplémentaire.
j'ai lancé un terminal et tapé dmesg histoire de voir ce qui se passe lorsque je branche mon iPod
voici le message :
USBF:	181.717	[0xd2d5e00] The IOUSBFamily is having trouble enumerating a USB device that has been plugged in. It will keep retrying. (Port 3 of Hub at 0xfd100000)
USBF:	184.716	[0xd2d5e00] The IOUSBFamily was not able to enumerate a device.
USBF:	185.558	[0xd2d5e00] The IOUSBFamily is having trouble enumerating a USB device that has been plugged in. It will keep retrying. (Port 3 of Hub at 0xfd100000)
USBF:	188.955	[0xd2d5e00] The IOUSBFamily was not able to enumerate a device.
USBF:	189.782	[0xd2d5e00] The IOUSBFamily is having trouble enumerating a USB device that has been plugged in. It will keep retrying. (Port 3 of Hub at 0xfd100000)
USBF:	190.614	[0xd2d5e00] The IOUSBFamily gave up enumerating a USB device after 10 retries. (Port 3 of Hub at 0xfd100000)
USBF:	190.614	[0xd2d5e00] The IOUSBFamily was not able to enumerate a device.


Faut que je change la carte mère? que je réinstalle?


----------



## AppleFlo (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec une configuration proche :

- iPod shuffle 2nde génération (version 1.0.4)
- fonctionne sous PC (dernière version d'iTunes installé)
- ne fonctionne pas sous mon iMac 27" (10.6.5 et iTunes 10.1.1)

J'ai essayé les éléments suivants :

- brancher mon iPod sur différents ports USB de mon iMac => rien
- faire un reset de mon iPod (interrupteur on/off) => rien
- utilisation du logiciel de restauration iPod Apple => iPod non reconnu sous Mac
- Restaurer mon iPod sous PC => restauration ok mais mon iPod napparaît toujours pas sous Mac

Bref, je tourne un peu en rond et je ne vais plus avoir de PC à court terme...

Quelqu'un peut nous aider ?

Merci

Florent


----------



## KJ (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis apparemment dans le même cas.
Suite à restauration de l'ipod sur PC, l'ipod n'apparaît plus sur mac pro et imac.
NI dans i tunes, ni dans le finder.
Après beaucoup de manip toujours rien.
Mais il fonctionne sous XP.
Avez vous trouvé une solution ???

Merci

Karen


----------

